# Activation du TRIM sur SSD OCZ Vertex 3/Base SandForce...



## Bewlette (20 Juin 2012)

Bonjour a tous,

Depuis hier un SSD OCZ Vertex 3 trone dans mon iMac... Cependant j'hesite beaucoup quant a l'activation du TRIM... En effet en 2011 beaucoup de monde le deconseillait sur les chips SandForce mais depuis quelques nouvelles versions de firmwares cela semble changer la done... 

Qu'en pensez-vous? Je laisse le TRIM off ou je l'active via TRIM Enabler? Sachant que cette question se pose egalement a tous les utilisateurs de disques en SandForce...


----------



## Chrone (20 Juin 2012)

Apple elle même utilise des disques en sandforce il me semble, non ?

Perso j'ai toujours lu/cru que c'était mieux d'activer le TRIM pour la longévité du SSD en terme de performance.


----------



## Bewlette (20 Juin 2012)

Il me semble que les nouveaux ssd 2012 chez apple sont en sandforce et ont le trim active... Car il y a un systeme dans le controleur lui-meme qui gere aussi le "garbage" du ssd, donc plus ou moins le meme systeme que le TRIM.

Vous avez fait quoi vous sur vos SSD?


----------



## Chrone (20 Juin 2012)

Sur mes anciennes machines, j'avais activé le trim via le petit utilitaire. 

J'ai eu plusieurs vertex 2, jamais eu le moindre souci.


----------



## Bewlette (21 Juin 2012)

J'ai lance un Benchmark hier. Je verrai bien dans quelques temps en relancant le bench si les resultats sont similaires.


----------

